# Freeride boot Recommendations



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Ride Insano and Salamon Malamute


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Whatever fits best. Stiffness doesn't seem to have a huge effect on my riding. As long as they aren't noodley boots, I'm good to go.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I need a name said:


> Whatever fits best. Stiffness doesn't seem to have a huge effect on my riding. As long as they aren't noodley boots, I'm good to go.


Thanks

Will try out the boots mentioned.


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ions and TM2's are both great med-stiff boots. Been riding the Ions for about 2 years now and they are awesome. I wasn't so stoked on them at first, but we eventually began a harmonious relationship once they packed out to my wide forefoot. 

They have softened up a bit, but just enough to appease my freestyle urges. I wouldn't wear them on a park day, but they will do just fine on a jump line. Lacing system is money. You can adjust your lower and upper tensions strapped in. Quality and durability are great. 

TM2 are just about identical flex. A less cushy feel than the Ion. A bit wider in the toe box as well. I was torn between the two a couple yrs ago, but eventually went with the Ions. If I can't find a really good deal on another pair of Ions I will most likely get some TM2s next time I need boots. Can't go wrong either way. 

PS: No need to have the Ions heat molded. Burton's "out of the box" feature works good enough to reduce a miserable break in. They will change quite a bit over time though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KRS1 said:


> I live in London so the selection is not huge and the prices ante crazy expensive.


When you say London, you talking England or Ontario? :icon_scratch: that brings me to my second question:

Where are you freeriding? I ask this because freeride does not equal all-mountain.

In general freeride is more off-piste, trees, steeps, variable terrain.

All-mountain is just that, park, on-piste, off-piste.

Generally freeriders tend to like stiffer boots, like the above mentioned Malamutes, the Burton Driver X, etc. But the advice above to try everything on and go with what fits best is probably the best advice.

FWIW, I went from '90s Vans Shaun Palmer Signature Series, to Burton Serows, to Burton Driver Xs (currently on my second pair). I loves me the stiff boots! :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> When you say London, you talking England or Ontario? :icon_scratch: that brings me to my second question:


When you say Ontario, you talking California, Oregon, Ohio, New York, Wisconsin, Iowa, Utah, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Oklahoma, Kansas, Indiana, or Peru? :huh: (I reckon Ontario Ohio, since it's only 140km away from London Ohio )


+1 on the Ride Insano, if you like Boa


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> It is time to give up on my first ever snowboard boots, the Vans Hi Standard are just to soft for the type of boarding I enjoy. I enjoy free ride boarding and I am looking for some suggestions on my next boot.
> 
> I live in London so the selection is not huge and the prices ante crazy expensive.
> 
> ...



you forgot the Burton Driver X. Very stiff. with removable ( stiffer) inserts.


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I like in London UK but snowboard at panorama BC Canada.

I enjoy (not very good) the moguls and learning the back country stuff. Still new but just wanted a much stiffer boot than the Vans lol.

Thanks for all the help. The Ions are not on sale and are retailing around $400.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

KRS1 said:


> I like in London UK but snowboard at panorama BC Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy... MOGULS?!???

You're smoking some bad granola, buddy.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> When you say Ontario, you talking California, Oregon, Ohio, New York, Wisconsin, Iowa, Utah, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Oklahoma, Kansas, Indiana, or Peru? :huh: (I reckon Ontario Ohio, since it's only 140km away from London Ohio )
> 
> 
> +1 on the Ride Insano, if you like Boa


London, England or London, Ontario, Canada you jerk!


----------

